# How often do you bathe your Maltese?



## MelanieJ (Mar 20, 2007)

I gave Bailey his first bath today,and he did'nt seem to really like it all that much. 
He kept trying to crawl out of the sink,and then when I tried to blow dry him he start trying to get away,and yipping like I was hurting him. I was holding the dryer far away,and had it on low. Any one elses dog do this?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> I gave Bailey his first bath today,and he did'nt seem to really like it all that much.
> He kept trying to crawl out of the sink,and then when I tried to blow dry him he start trying to get away,and yipping like I was hurting him. I was holding the dryer far away,and had it on low. Any one elses dog do this?[/B]


When i first got Lucy, she was scared to pieces of the hair dryer. Luckily that didn't last long! The trying to get out of the sink never changed, unfortunately, in my situation. So now i give her a bath in the enclosed shower where she can run, but she can't hide. 

I usually bathe Caddy every 3 days and Lucy every week, but if they smell like a dog, they get thier fluffy white 'tocks bathed sooner. I can't stand them smelling like dogs, LOL! I bathe Caddy that often because I can keep up on her matting better and she is in full coat. I don't think there is any set rule, it's just a matter of preference!


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

My kids get bathed whenever they start to stink. The stinky factor depends entirely on the season and what all they've been doing. Helping me to pot some plants...bath time comes sooner. Spending days on end in the house because I'm too sick to take them out much, bath time comes later. Deciding it would be a great idea to give a mighty tug on the leash when we are walking down the mountain and have come to a muddy patch in the path, well, sometimes we all three end up in the shower together.

On average, Sir N gets bathed much less than Little C. She is very short, and thus closer to the ground and gets dirty more easily and much faster than he does.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I bathe Cosy every week. Toy can go a little longer since her hair is shorter. Maybe two weeks.


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

Now that his hair is short, about 2 weeks between baths for our little scamp. He hates baths, but he does better if his daddy is IN the bath WITH him!!!!





















Hubby sits in the tub in swim shorts, and holds the pup, while I do the washing. Sprout really is very spoiled ....


----------



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

I bathe both my babies every week. Scoobie is use to the sink so he doesn't try to climb out. Chyna does though. As long as they are on my lap when I'm blow drying them they are fine. If I lay them on the couch they try thier best to get to my lap so they can hide thier faces. I wonder how they are going to act once I get the grooming table....


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Mine get a bath generally once a week. I tried skipping a week recently - but their feet got so dirty from our walks - they looked like they had socks on! Right now everyone is clean - I'm hoping they can go till next Friday for their grooming appt.


----------



## cruisinpat (Jan 29, 2007)

Molly gets a bath weekly. She HATED it in the beginning but I persisted and she now accepts her bathtime - she still doesn't like it but she just sits/stands while I'm bathing her. The blow dryer still drives her crazy but she's slowly getting used to it....................Pat


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

baci gets a bath every week.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Mine get a bath every week and groomed every 6 weeks


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

The girls get a bath every week, or more often if they get into something (like mud), but usually they get bathed weekly.

It does take time for the little ones to start enjoying and getting used to being bathed. Now Tilly begs to get into the bath with me every time I get into the spa tub. She loves her bath, doesn't mind the hair dryer or being bushed (UNLESS she has a mat). You would think I was killing her if I have to get even one tiny mat out.









Lacie has always enjoyed being groomed and HATES being dirty. She's such a PRINCESS.









Make bath time fun time. The girls like it because they usually get a spa massage from me.







Gosh -- I'd like a spa massage too.


----------



## Malteseluv (Feb 6, 2007)

Once a week


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

Once a week. They are both very good for their baths. Sylphide loves to be blow dried. Shrek doesn't- but puts up with it without complaint. 

I think part of the reason why they are so good for grooming is that they get the "extra special good-girl, good-boy grooming treat" afterwards: tiny cubes of delicious sharp white cheddar cheese, which they love!!! The "special treat" is reserved for grooming sessions and agility classes


----------



## MelanieJ (Mar 20, 2007)

Thank you for all your responses.







I thought that bathng him to often would dry out his fur.


----------



## May468 (Dec 5, 2006)

Mine get a bath every week. Moppy doesn't get real dirty. He doesn't walk through water puddles, mud, etc.
He seems step away from them. His hair though will get tacky/straw feeling after a week. Knots will form in the second week, if he doesn't get a bath. 
Cotton on the other hand, isn't aware of water/mud. She plows right through them. She gets a bath once a week, and then some. Toe baths, butt baths, etc. 

Groomers once or twice a month.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

> Thank you for all your responses.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mia gets a bath every Sat. or Sun. (she just finished getting one) I bath her in the sink and yes she tries her hardest to escape. She HATES the blower I start from the back since she is less squirmy but get to the face & ears it's like a wrestling match. But she smells great and looks cute & fluffy afterwards so it's worth the battle. Hang in there!


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Bella gets a bath every Monday. I tried switching to every other week, but she starting to become obsessed with cleaning her feet. I found if I bathe her once a week she will leave her feet alone. I comb her every day and redo her topknot. She doesn't particularly enjoy water, but she likes the little massages and treats so she puts up with it. She loves being combed now that her hair is shorter. She runs to me when the comb comes out, such a nice change from our long hair running away from me days. I can't wait until I have a bigger place someday and can get a stand dryer and stuff, so exciting. If I had all the right tools I could groom her in half the time. As is is, I let the groomer do most things.


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

Linus gets a bath every 2 weeks...sometimes sooner if one of my friends says he stinks. He's at the groomer right now, so I'll have some before/after pics this afternoon!


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

During the winter Wilson gets a bath ever 2-3 weeks. During the spring and summer he gets one about every 7- 10 days. He is getting one tonight! I spent the weekend cleaning up the flower beds, and he helped.









Here is how we do it--

I have a rubber mat that goes in the sink-- its like the ones you put a dish drainer on- its soft, and has holes in the bottom. This keeps him from slipping. I put a wet wash cloth on the sink divider- he stands up with his feet on that- it makes it easier to wash him and he feels less stressed. I have a spray nozzle attachment , that makes a huge difference. Before I used a small cup, and this spayer has cut our bath time to about half. After he is rinsed and clean I wrap him in a couple of towels for a few minutes to help absorb the water, and then we dry him.

Trust me, it takes lots of practice. It took about a year for me to feel confident that I was doing a good job and that I was doing it quickly enough. It also helps if you have another person. The entire time I am bathing Wilson my husband stands next to us and feeds Wilson cheerios, and then when drying my husband holds the dryer with one hand- aiming it where ever I am brushing, and then with his other hand he feeds Wilson more cheerios. 

Good luck!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Rylee gets a bath every two to three weeks depending on when I can fit it in. I have been terrible about brushing her. I have tried many brushes and I found one I think she likes. So this last weekend I spent all day Sat. just brushing her and getting mats out. Yesterday brushed before and then again after. So the amount of time I spent grooming her just these past two days amounts to a lot of grooming time.

She is really good about topknots once put in her head I do not have to redo them. I always say this but this time I will try and spend more time brushing her.

Rylee hates being outside. She goes potty then comes right back in. So she does not have a lot of time to get dirty.

Deborah and Rylee


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I bathe Ollie weekly. 

For you I'd recommend having small treats nearby while you are bathing her--every several seconds give her a treat.

I blow dry Ollie while he's on my lap--he LOVES it. He sometimes falls asleep!

I don't have to give him treats anymore during b/c he's learned it's a positive experience. Once in a great while I do give him treats, though, to refresh his memory that it's a positive experience!


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

Mine all get baths every week. Sometimes they can go two weeks but most of the time it is every week.

It takes time for them to get use to having a bath and being dried. Mine all hated getting baths, the would cry and try getting out of the sink. Now they are perfectly fine with getting baths, they will just stand and let you bath them. I haven't had to much problems with drying them. Usually they realize right away that dryer isn't a bad thing and helps them to get dry and warm quicker.
You just have to keep bathing them regularly and keep encouraging them but they will get the hang of it.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Luci gets a bath once a week. In the winter time I tried to go every 2 weeks. and it worked pretty good. She has long hair but if I brush her every day with leave-in conditioner, she smells nice and fresh! Now that it's getting warmer out I will start again every week


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Abbey gets a bath every week. I try to stick to Fridays, so that she's nice & clean in case any weekend guests visit.







Treats are definately the trick! I guess a "spoonful of sugar helps the medicine go down!"


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

My two get brushed daily and baths weekly. Rudy still hates his bath and really doesn't like being brushed. Just keep it up and be consistent may never enjoy it but he will learn to tolerate it. Good luck


----------



## Mollys humans (Apr 16, 2007)

We were giving Molly a bath every week but when our vet found that out recently, he told us no more than twice a month. Hmmmmm? Jury's still out on that..........

She goes to the groomer once a month for the complete package......toenails, ears, between the toes, etc. 

One good thing came from out visit to the dog show........we learned of a show groomer that's close by that primarily does Maltese, Bichons, etc. So we're looking forward to her next trip to the groomer.


----------



## stuiesmommy (Jul 24, 2006)

stuie gets a bath once a week. i do 2 weeks when i'm lazy or don't have time, but i have to actually wash a little more devotedly. i remember you were only suppose to bathe once a month or something like that, but if stuie's going to sleep on the bed with me...he has to shower.







stuie's really good about getting a bath. he just sits and waits and when i'm done i say "shake" and he helps me shake off excess water. after i blow dry and brush him i give him a little treat.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Normally, I bathe them both every Thursday but it didn't get done today









ginny


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Tanner let me know up front from day 1 that he did not like anything about grooming. Not the bathing, the brushing, not anything. I believed him (finally) and take him to the groomer every Friday. We're both happier.


----------



## MelanieJ (Mar 20, 2007)

> Tanner let me know up front from day 1 that he did not like anything about grooming. Not the bathing, the brushing, not anything. I believed him (finally) and take him to the groomer every Friday. We're both happier.[/B]










sounds like Bailey. He tries to eat the brush when I am trying to brush him,and in order for me to get his armpits,and chest area brushed, he has to lay on his back on my chest. I hope he gets use to it before I have to send him to a groomer.


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

For those of you with dogs that are not thrilled with getting bathed....this only applies if you allow them outside by they way.....one way to keep them clean longer is to wash their feet every time they come in. Also helps if you remove your own shoes when you come inside. THese little dogs spend a lot of time on the floor and they are white, so it's really easy for them to get dirty and show it. Even when I lived in the States with Sir N, I made sure to wash his feet every time when he came in. You'd be surprised how much dirt they collect from even a brief outing. Keeping their feet clean helps them keep the house clean, their beds clean, really, every thing that they touch they might sleep on and they'll stay whiter longer if they aren't lying in dust and dirt. Of course, it's not really possible to keep a house entirely dust and dirt free (unless you have one of those huge super power air cleaners that I'd love to have), but every little bit helps when it comes to these little furr butts.

Also, for those that are water shy, getting their feet washed constantly can actually lessen the fear of a bath. They get used to being in the bathroom and getting a little wet and NOT melting into a little Maltese puddle. Since it's only their feet, they don't get so cold, so that's another thing that makes the bathroom experience less scary.

Both of my dogs stand patiently and wait for their feet to be washed, lifting each foot in turn. What's really cute is when they KNOW they're about to get a bath, they try to offer me different feet in the hopes that I'll just do the feet instead of their entire body.









Keeping their feet cleans lets me give Sir N a bath about every 3 weeks, provided he hasn't pulled me down a muddy mountain path and Little C about every week and a half. They go outside several times a day for pee and poo purposes, so they are exposed to a lot of dirt and grime (and phlegm).


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

> What's really cute is when they KNOW they're about to get a bath, they try to offer me different feet in the hopes that I'll just do the feet instead of their entire body.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's totally precious!







Sprout is getting a foot-bath tonight because he took a very fun adventure outside with his friends today ... but now he is a white dog with brown feet!! LOL.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

Jeffery gets bathed about once per week.....unless of course he acts like the dog he is, and gets dirty in between. When he finds something really stinky in the yard, you bet he finds it and rolls all over it.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Our 3 guys get a bath as really needed, of course, but usually every 10 days or so. We also bathe and groom several other Malts so our Kitchen Sink is quite busy.


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

We are currently using the pure paws system on some up and coming show prospects, we are bathing every 3 days as directed by the lady we purchased the product form She says we will see maxium coat growth..







I am not sold on the conditioner , I do use it but also use the pantene ice diluted as a finishing conditioner.


----------



## dolcevita (Aug 3, 2005)

For me, it depends on hair length. When Dolce's hair is 1" or longer, she gets dirtier, so she needs a bath every week. But if her hair is shorter, she can go 2 weeks.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Milly used to have one every 3 days. But someone told me it would dry out her hair if I did it that often, I dont think it did, but now I bath her every week just to be sure. She is not a fan of the bath, but she will stand there and put up with it. Same withthe hair dryer, she doesnt mind it on her body so much, but near her bum or face she will sit down and bury her head. hehe


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

> Thank you for all your responses.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I bathe Shiva every week and here are a few tricks I use: I put a liner in the sink so she doesn't slip. This seemed to help her NOT try to climb out for some reason. Also, she likes to have the water on her constantly otherwise she gets cold (same as me!)......I always use a conditioner on her - oatmeal for sensitive skin. 

I blow dry her on the counter in my bathroom - put the towel down I used to dry her so she is not on cold tile. I put the fan on in the bathroom and crank the heat up. Those two noises distract from the blow dryer noise and keep it nice and warm for her. I also feed her lots of treats as I'm blowing her. I give her the sit or down command so she is focused on the treats and not the dryer. It seems to work, she is getting calmer and calmer as we've done this for the last year.

I also groom her and recently invested in clippers rather than scissor cutting her (which can look very uneven). We use a long attachment on the clippers to keep her hair long. She still hates the buzzing sound of the clippers, so I'm doing a little every day to get her used to them.

Hope that helps!
Shiva's mommy


----------

